# Perfect recipie for knockdown material



## georgiamudman (Feb 1, 2006)

*Ruco seems to work the best*

I personally prefer Ruco All Purpose premixed or Ruco Design Texture in the bag.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

I use synko pre-mixed in boxes, watered down of course. Sprayer set to 40psi, and about 18-24 inches from surface :thumbsup:


----------

